# Lambs liver



## Catherine74 (Jun 14, 2010)

I feed my 6 month old cocker spaniel dried kibble but would like to give him the occasional treat of lambs liver. I feed skinners field and trial duck and rice and give him 90grams in the morning and 90 grams in the evening. If I was to give the 90 grams in the morning, could I replace the evening meal with the liver on the odd occasion, and how much liver should I give. He weighs about 9kg


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Why do you want to give liver alone? Do you mean cooked? Is it just because he likes it?

Liver is very rich and will go straight through him if you give that much when his body is not used to it. You need to introduce it verrryyyy slowly, so I don't know how often you'd plan to give it, but if it's just on the odd occasion it would take a while to build up the amount he can have.

I give liver once or twice a week, but this is because my dog is fed a raw diet.

Try him on a tiny bit and see how he goes


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Ours love a little lightly steamed liver. It should only be fed once or twice a week, because it isn't good in large quantities.

We usually feed one of the packets from the supermarket between the pack once or twice a week.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

As the others have said, it depends on how/why you want to feed it as to the answer... 

Will wait to see what you say, but in the mean time, an idea would also be that you could cook it and cut into small cubes and use as training treats instead?

Or make a mix and make liver cake?

Pretty much all dogs seem to LOVE this! :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh yes, do be careful. Mine used to have it dried as training treats. She could clear a room in seconds afterwards. She was still a pup and no size but my goodness those exhaust fumes were toxic:lol::lol:


----------

